# هل تأكل الحية التراب؟



## ElMaravilla (9 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف الحية تأكل تراب 

سفر التكوين 3: 14
فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ.

لا يوجد عالم يقول بأن الحية تأكل تراباً 

فكيف هذا؟


----------



## Kiril (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف هذا؟*

تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكري "الموجود بالاعلي في هذا المنتدي الذي لم يتعب احد نفسه و يقرأه"
التكوين 3
" 14 فقال الرب الاله للحية لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية على بطنك تسعين وترابا تاكلين كل ايام حياتك 15 واضع عداوة بينك وبين المراة وبين نسلك ونسلها هو يسحق راسك وانت تسحقين عقبه "

 لعنة الحية

1.     هذه اللعنة موجهة لإبليس في الحقيقة فهو الذي صار مكروها من كل الناس.

2.     واللعنة موجهة للحية كأداة أعثر بها الشيطان الآخرين. والله بهذا يشرح لنا أن عقوبة من يعثر الأخرين كبيرة. والله هنا يستخدم الحية كوسيلة شرح كما لعن المسيح التينة.

3.     الله يعاقب الحية لأنها كانت الأداة في الخطية، هكذا الجسد لأنه أداة الخطية لابد وان يعاقب مع النفس يوم الدينونة. وهذه الفكرة نجدها أيضاً في عقوبة الثور الذي ينطح إنساناً فيقتله، كان لابد من قتل الثور (خر29،28:21).

4.     هناك إحتمال بأن الحية كان لها قبل اللعنة أرجل تمشي عليها وترفع نفسها عن الأرض ولكن المهم أن الآن الحية تسعي علي بطنها وتلحس التراب أو هي تحصل علي طعامها ملوثاً به. هكذا كل إنسان يقبل أن يكون أداة للعدو الشرير يصير كالحية، يسعي علي بطنه محباً للأرضيات، ليس له أقدام ترفعه عن التراب، ولا أجنحة تنطلق به فوق الزمنيات والأرضيات الفانية. يصير محباً أن يملاً بطنه بالتراب. وإذ يملأ نفسه بالتراب يصير هو نفسه تراباً أي ماكلاً للحية. ياليت لنا أجنحة الروح القدس نرتفع بها عن الأرضيات للسماء


----------



## ElMaravilla (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف هذا؟*



> أن الآن الحية تسعي علي بطنها وتلحس التراب أو هي تحصل علي طعامها ملوثاً به



ولكن الحية تعتبر من اكلات اللحوم فكيف يكون طعامها ملوث ..؟


----------



## youhnna (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف هذا؟*

*الى متحدى
وفى رايك ماذا تاكل الحيات الصغيرة الا كائنات متحلله (تراب)
وفى اخراج الحيه للسانها وهى مزحف ماذا يعلق بلسانها الا الترب
وبشهاده العلماء كان للحيه قديما ارجل لماذا اختفت الابلعنه الله لها وجعلها تزحف على بطنها
انها امور سهل على العقل البشرى ان يصدقها
وسؤالى
هل تصدق انت اسطورة اهل الكهف؟*


----------



## ElMaravilla (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف هذا؟*



> الى متحدى
> وفى رايك ماذا تاكل الحيات الصغيرة الا كائنات متحلله (تراب)
> وفى اخراج الحيه للسانها وهى مزحف ماذا يعلق بلسانها الا الترب
> وبشهاده العلماء كان للحيه قديما ارجل لماذا اختفت الابلعنه الله لها وجعلها تزحف على بطنها
> ...





الصغار يأكلون الحشرات 

من العالم الذي قال كان للحية ارجل ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف هذا؟*

الاخ الفاضل متحدي 

سلام الله معك 



متحدي قال:


> من العالم الذي قال كان للحية ارجل ؟


 

هذا الموقع يرد على سؤالك بالدليل العلمي من اقوال العلماء 

http://www.godsaidmansaid.com/topic3.asp?Cat1=81&Cat2=262&ItemId=969

العلماء اكتشفوا ان الحيات كان لها ارجل تمشي عليها قديما ، وهي الان لديها ارجل ضامرة تحت العضلات .

هذا كلام علماء نشرته مجلات علمية متخصصه ، وهذا يثبت صدق الكتاب المقدس .

تحياتي والله معك


----------



## ElMaravilla (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لك يا نيومان ..

ولكن نرجع للسؤال الاول هل الحية تأكل تراب ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل متحدي 

سلام الله يملأ قلبك وعقلك  



متحدي قال:


> شكراً لك يا نيومان ..
> 
> ولكن نرجع للسؤال الاول هل الحية تأكل تراب ؟


 

اولا : احب ان اكرر ان العلماء اكتشفوا صدق مقولة الكتاب المقدس ان الحية كان لها ارجل وهي الان ضامرة . 

ثانيا: ردا على سؤالك (هل الحية تأكل التراب ) ؟؟
يجب ان نعرف ان الكلام في الكتاب المقدس له هدف اوليّ واساسيّ وهو تقديم معلومات روحية وادبية ، وليس معلومات علمية.
وقد تم كتابته ليلائم عصر وثقافة كل متلقي .

فاذا كان الكلام الان عن (اخبار موسى بالوحي الالهي) عن قصة الخلق والسقوط ، فيجب ان نعرف ثقافة وعلوم الذين تلقوا هذه المعلومات ، وكما قلت لك الكتاب المقدس لا يقدم معلومات علمية ( فهو ليس كتاب علوم او طب ) بل هو كتاب روحي يهتم اولا بالعلاقة مع الله ، وقد تم صياغة كلام الوحي في صور ادبية تلائم عصر المتلقي .

(فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك)
(تكوين 3: 14)
 
ومن هنا : فان القول بأن عقاب الحية هي ان تأكل من تراب الارض ، يمكن ان نفهمه بطريقتين .

الطريقة الاولى : ان الحية ليس لها يدين وهي تزحف على الارض تلتقط الفريسة بفمها ، وليس لها اقدام ( كالكلب او الاسد مثلا ) لكي يكون رأسها مرفوعا عن التراب او استخدام يديها في الامساك بالفريسة لمساعدة الفم والاسنان في عملية الالتهام .
بهذه الطريقة فان الحية تأكل كمية لا بأس بها من التراب والرمل والحصى واوراق الشجر وكل ما يكون على الارض يحيط او يعلق بالفريسة .

الطريقة الثانية : ان هذا الكلام مجازا ادبيا ، يشير فيه الله الى مدى الاهانة للحية في عقوبتها ، كمثل ما يقول انسان لآخر ( سأجعلك تأكل التراب ) في اشارة الى التهديد بصعوبة العيش .

وفي هذا المجال نجد اشارات كثيرة لاستخدام المعنى ذاته في الكتاب المقدس :

(امامه تجثو اهل البرية واعداؤه يلحسون التراب.)
(مزمور 72: 9)

(لان انفسنا منحنية الى التراب.لصقت في الارض بطوننا.)
(مزمور 44: 25)
 
(المقيم المسكين من التراب.الرافع البائس من المزبلة8 ليجلسه مع اشراف مع اشراف شعبه.)
(مزمور 113: 7 - 8)

(جيد للرجل ان يحمل النير في صباه.28 يجلس وحده ويسكت لانه قد وضعه عليه.29 يجعل في التراب فمه لعله يوجد رجاء.)
(مراثي ارميا 3: 27 - 29)
 
(فيبسط يديه فيه كما يبسط السابح ليسبح فيضع كبرياءه مع مكايد يديه. 12 وصرح ارتفاع اسوارك يخفضه يضعه يلصقه بالارض الى التراب)
(اشعياء 25: 11 - 12)
 
(يقيم المسكين من التراب.يرفع الفقير من المزبلة للجلوس مع الشرفاء ويملكهم كرسي المجد.لان للرب اعمدة الارض وقد وضع عليها المسكونة.)
(1 صموئيل 2: 8) 

(من اجل اني قد رفعتك من التراب وجعلتك رئيسا على شعبي اسرائيل )
(1 اخبار الايام 16: 2)

وفي هذا المجال ستطول الامثلة ، ولذلك اكتفي بهذا القدر منها .

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45950 مكرر*


----------



## george2111 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد تحل على الجميع امين
فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ
اخى الحبيب هنا يوجد شىء لبد ان نذكرة فى البدء
اولاً فى كتاب الاجبية نجد صلاة الشكر مكتوب بها ( لانك انت الذى اهطيتنا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو )
من هنا يتضحح ان الله لم يكن يقصد الحية بعينها بل يقصد ابليس لانها هى الحيوان الذى استخدمة ابليس ليوقع بادم وحواء 
يقال ان الحية فى البداء قبل لعنة الله كان لها ارجل صغيرة مثل دود الارض 
ولوا فكرت لوجدت ان لا يوجد حيوان بدون ارجل الا الحية 
*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الأيات ١٥ ،١٤
١٤ "فقال الرب الاله للحية لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع
وحوش البرية على بطنك تسعين وترابا تاكلين كل ايام حياتك ١٥ واضع عداوة بينك وبين
المراة وبين نسلك ونسلها هو يسحق راسك وانت تسحقين عقبه"




١هذه اللعنة موجهة لإبليس في الحقيقة فهو الذي صار مكروها من كل الناس.
٢. واللعنة موجهة للحية كأداة أعثر بها الشيطان الآخرين. والله بهذا يشرح لنا أن عقوبة
من يعثر الأخرين كبيرة. والله هنا يستخدم الحية كوسيلة شرح كما لعن المسيح
التينة.
٣. الله يعاقب الحية لأنها كانت الأداة في الخطية، هكذا الجسد لأنه أداة الخطية لابد وان
يعاقب مع النفس يوم الدينونة. وهذه الفكرة نجدها أيضًا في عقوبة الثور الذي ينطح
.( إنسانًا فيقتله، كان لابد من قتل الثور (خر ٢٩،٢٨:٢١
٤. هناك إحتمال بأن الحية كان لها قبل اللعنة أرجل تمشي عليها وترفع نفسها عن
الأرض ولكن المهم أن الآن الحية تسعي علي بطنها وتلحس التراب أو هي تحصل
علي طعامها ملوثًا به. هكذا كل إنسان يقبل أن يكون أداة للعدو الشرير يصير

كالحية، يسعي علي بطنه محبًا للأرضيات، ليس له أقدام ترفعه عن التراب، ولا
أجنحة تنطلق به فوق الزمنيات والأرضيات الفانية. يصير محبًا أن يم ً لا بطنه
بالتراب. وإذ يملأ نفسه بالتراب يصير هو نفسه ترابًا أي ماك ً لا للحية. ياليت لنا
أجنحة الروح القدس نرتفع بها عن الأرضيات للسماء.
٥. والشيطان بعد ان كان جمي ً لا قبل سقوطه صار كريهًا. وأكل التراب رمز للدناءة.
٦. صارت العداوة دائمة بين الشيطان (الحية) وبين الإنسان فالحية دائما تعض الإنسان
في قدمه والإنسان يقتل الحية بضرب رأسها. ولاحظ ان الإنسان والحية كانا قد إتفقا
في الشر والنتيجة كانت كراهية وقطيعة بينهما فالكراهية والقطيعة مصاحبان
للخطية.


----------



## مرتد (20 سبتمبر 2009)

فى اعتقادى انا ان ارجل الحية هى سلطان الشيطان الذى كان له قبل ان يسقط ويسقط ادم وحواء فالله جرده من سلطانة ورتبتة يعنى ان ارجلة التى قطعت هى التى قطعت سلطانة على البشر بعد الصلب والفداء
وده مجرد رئي


----------



## وهابى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ.
ارجو توضيح كلمة  تأكلين التراب - كل ايام حياتك  -
هل اللعنه كانت منصبه على تلك الحيه بذاتها فصارت تسعى على بطنها وتأكل التراب كل أيام حياتها أم اللعنة أصابت الجنس كله فهو كله يسعى على بطنه ويأكل التراب كل أيام حياته ؟أم أن اللعنه بقى نصفها وهو السعى على البطن وانتهى النصف الاخر فأصبحت تأكل الحشرات والبيض وووو....( كل أيام حياتها )


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ.
> ارجو توضيح كلمة تأكلين التراب - كل ايام حياتك -
> هل اللعنه كانت منصبه على تلك الحيه >>>>>


 
واضح انك لم تقرأ الموضوع كاملا ، اعط نفسك فرصة للقراءة قبل ان تشترك بالكتابة


----------



## وهابى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ


----------



## وهابى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ
قم بتطبيق تفسيرك لهذه الفقرة على كل البهائم التى تأكل طعامها من على الارض وهو ملوث بالتراب
فهل اصابت اللعنه بعد ذلك باقى البهائم؟


----------



## وهابى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف ينطبق التعبير المجازى الادبى فى جزء دون الاخر فتسعى على بطنها كتعبير فعلى واقع ثم نقول ان النصف الاخر من العقوبة مجازى
العقوبة فى هذه الجملة ليست تهديديه ولكنها عقوبة تقع عقب الكلام مباشرة
فلم يقل سأجعلك تفعلين كذا وكذا
انتظر الرد على الاسئلة


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا وهابى

زى ما قاله الاخوة المقصود بالاية 

الذل والمهانة  للحية (تأكلين تراب )  زى ما نقول لحد هذلك هخليك تسف تراب (دة مجاز على انها ستزحف على الارض على التراب )فهمت *

قم بتطبيق تفسيرك لهذه الفقرة على كل البهائم التى تأكل طعامها من على الارض وهو ملوث بالتراب
فهل اصابت اللعنه بعد ذلك باقى البهائم؟*
البهائم دى طبيعتهم يأكلوا العشب من الارض (طبيعتهم ) التى خلقها الله عليهم

لكن الحية دى اصلا مش طبيعتها (زى ما قال الموقع العمى )قبل للعنة كان ليها اربع رجلين*


----------



## وهابى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

هل سياق الكلام يفيد أن الجملة تهديدية هل يوجد بها أى فعل يدل على المستقبل .
أنا لما أقول لك هخليك تزحف على الارض وتسف التراب 
هذا تعبير مجازى ولكن هل يحدث انك بعد هذا التعبير المجازى يجدك الناس سزحف على الارض بقيه حياتك ولكنك لا تسف التراب لان التهديد كان مجازى ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> هل سياق الكلام يفيد أن الجملة تهديدية هل يوجد بها أى فعل يدل على المستقبل .




من قال هنا اصلا ان الآية تهديدية ؟؟؟؟؟

الآية جزائية وليست تهديدية

فقال الرب الاله للحية لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم و من جميع وحوش البرية على بطنك تسعين و ترابا تاكلين كل ايام حياتك (تك  3 :  14)

إذاً 
*الـــــقــائــل :* الله
*المُــقـال لـه :* الحية
*الــعــقــوبـة :* ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم و من جميع وحوش البرية على بطنك تسعين و ترابا تاكلين
*الــســبـــب :* لانك فعلت هذا ( إسقاط وإغواء الإنسان )
*مدة العقوبة :*  كل ايام حياتك
*تاريخ البداية :* منذ اللعن




أما عن سؤالك ( هل يوجد بها أى فعل يدل على المستقبل ؟ )

 على بطنك *تسعين* و ترابا *تاكلين *

هذة الأفعال مضارعه فى صغية الأمر فتعطى الزمن المستقبل إذ انه قال لها الله ( كل ايام حياتك ومن المنطقى ان تكون كل ايام حياتها القادمة وليست المنقضية وايضا انها حالة تحول من عدم اللعنة الى اللعنة ومن المشى على الأقدام الى الزحف



وهابى قال:


> أنا لما أقول لك هخليك تزحف على الارض وتسف التراب
> هذا تعبير مجازى ولكن هل يحدث انك بعد هذا التعبير المجازى يجدك الناس سزحف على الارض بقيه حياتك ولكنك لا تسف التراب لان التهديد كان مجازى ؟





لا يا صديقى قياسك خاطئ تماما فى عده اوجه :

1. إذ ان الله عندما يقول شئ لابد ان ينفذ ولكن عندما تقول شئ فليس من الضرورة ان ينفذ وبالتالى زحفت الحية على الأرض وسفت التراب فعلا فى كل أكلاتها .


2. الله قادر على ان يجعل اى كائنا من كان ان يعمل ما يريد وانت لا تقدر وبالتالى زحفت الحية على الأرض وسفت التراب فعلا فى كل أكلاتها .


​اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت النقطة الغائبة

سلام الإله الواحد معك​


----------



## وهابى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

إذن التعبير ليس مجازى 
وعلى هذا فإن باقى البهائم التى تأكل من الارض وتسف التراب مع أكلها قد اصابها جزء من اللعنة فلم تكن الحية وحدها من بين البهائم .
ارجو ان تدخل على اليو تيوب وترى مشهد للحية وهى تبتلع بيضه ثم تجيبنى هل سفت معه تراب ؟


----------



## Kiril (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اخ وهابي
هل كل الحيات تأكل بيض؟
الحيات انواع منها من يعيش بالماء و منها في الصحراء و الاخر في الادغال
بل الكل الحيات البرية تشترك في شئ و هي انها تزحف عل بطنها.........و اعتقد انك رأيت ان الحيات تخرج لسانها و هي تسير علي الارض.........فهي تلحس التراب


> فإن باقى البهائم التى تأكل من الارض وتسف التراب مع أكلها قد اصابها جزء من اللعنة


و  الرب تحدث عن الحيات فقط و لم يذكر باقي الحيوانات

هل قرأت مشاركتي رقم 2؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

> إذن التعبير ليس مجازى
> وعلى هذا فإن باقى البهائم التى تأكل من الارض وتسف التراب مع أكلها قد اصابها جزء من اللعنة فلم تكن الحية وحدها من بين البهائم .
> ارجو ان تدخل على اليو تيوب وترى مشهد للحية وهى تبتلع بيضه ثم تجيبنى هل سفت معه تراب ؟





متحدي قال:


> شكراً لك يا نيومان ..
> 
> ولكن نرجع للسؤال الاول هل الحية تأكل تراب ؟



نعم الحية تأكل التراب و كان لها أرجل !!

 هل الحية تاكل التراب وهل كان للحية ارجل قبل اللعنة؟!​


----------

